# VGOD Pro Mech 2 Kit with Elite RDA-Instock



## 3avape (7/2/18)

VGOD Pro Mech 2 Kit comes with a Pro Mech 2 Tube Mod and an Elite RDA. Powered by a single 18650 battery, the Pro Mech 2 Mod is specially designed for experienced vapers, flavor chasers and trick benders. Matched with the VGOD Elite RDA, you could enjoy the quick-fire speed vaping. In a word, the VGOD Pro Mech 2 Kit is not only elegant, but robust and powerful.













*Parameters:*
Tank Size: 24x 38 mm
Tank Capacity: 2.0ml
Mod Size: 24.1±0.10mm(d)x 85.3±0.10mm(l)
Connection Type: 510 thread

*Features:*
-Unique CNC machines removable Delrin comfort touch chassis
-TriCon switch comes with three independent pins increase surface contact with battery
-Carbon fiber switch with built-in self-adjusting battery ring to lock battery in place
-Comes with Elite RDA, 2ml hole, suitable for dual posts building
-Portable bag included for convenient carrying and storage

*Package includes:*
1x VGOD Pro Mech 2 Mod
(No battery included)
1x VGOD Elite RDA
1x VGOD Portable Bag
1x User Manual
1x Accessory Bag


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (21/2/18)

@3avape How much would it cost to get one of these shipped to SA including customs etc?


----------



## 3avape (23/2/18)

XtaCy696 said:


> @3avape How much would it cost to get one of these shipped to SA including customs etc?


Hello,Free shipping will be offered if you order more than $30. Not sure about the customs fee,it depends,sometimes customs didn't chage.


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (23/2/18)

OKay, do you have any idea from perhaps a order done from South Africa previously, also what is the shipping time?


----------



## 3avape (26/2/18)

XtaCy696 said:


> OKay, do you have any idea from perhaps a order done from South Africa previously, also what is the shipping time?


The free shipping Singpost takes about 20-40 days to South Africa,I would suggest you to choose DHL,which takes only 3-5 days.But you have to pay for the customs fee if carried by DHL.


----------

